# 25 hp Johnson issues



## mmaher (Jul 16, 2013)

Just cleaned the carb and still doing the same thing. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Do a compression test on the motor..


----------



## MBdude (Oct 23, 2014)

Have you taken it out to run it at high speed? Did it rev up, or just die out and turn off?


----------



## erikb85 (Jun 13, 2014)

Sounds like one cylinder is missing to me.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

After listening to the vid, I'd be checking for ignition problems.
Sounds like one cylinder is getting zero spark.
Bad plug wire, loose or corroded wire to the power pack.


----------

